# Do dandelions take long to grow?



## theelectraco (Jun 11, 2013)

I was looking at ordering some dandelion seeds to grow in my tortoises outdoor enclosures but noticed it says it takes them 60 days to germinate. Does that mean ill be waiting two months before I have any dandelions? If so, I'll still have leaves prior I'm assuming? Seems like forever for a weed to grow.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't buy them, I'm sure you can find a wild one or two that are all white and puffy, just pick it and blow them around your enclosure. As for germination I think it might really take that long, I blew a bunch around mine at the beginning of May and even now I only see one or two sprouts starting to shape like the leaves.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 11, 2013)

This is going to sound extremely naive......

Those poofy things you blow and make a wish on....are from dandelions??!?

Derp moment.


I think I'll just order the Testudo Seed Mix from tortoise supply then.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2013)

It seems really hit or miss. I have sprinkled thousands of those seeds around my yard where I want them and get nothing. In areas where I didn't seed, they pop up everywhere.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom said:


> It seems really hit or miss. I have sprinkled thousands of those seeds around my yard where I want them and get nothing. In areas where I didn't seed, they pop up everywhere.



This is my same scenario. It frustrates me... :/ 

Yes, the white puffy things are the dandelion's yellow flower that turns to seed.


----------



## ascott (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay so here is what you need to do;

Plant some awesome turf (lawn) and work really hard to get it to grow, water it, trim it, water it, love it---then you will suddenly notice you have dandelion weeds growing all over in that turf....lol...go out there are curse and pretend you are mad about it (so that the dandelions can clearly hear you) and threaten to pull every last one out---and whamoooooo, they will grow like crazy...


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 11, 2013)

ascott said:


> Okay so here is what you need to do;
> 
> Plant some awesome turf (lawn) and work really hard to get it to grow, water it, trim it, water it, love it---then you will suddenly notice you have dandelion weeds growing all over in that turf....lol...go out there are curse and pretend you are mad about it (so that the dandelions can clearly hear you) and threaten to pull every last one out---and whamoooooo, they will grow like crazy...



I planted all the grass in my yard last year and have only had a few dandelions pop up from that.  I have a gnarly big on with leaves growing all up my back wall that has provided a decent amount of food. But actual flowers....slim pickins.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Do dandelions take long to grow?*



ascott said:


> Okay so here is what you need to do;
> 
> Plant some awesome turf (lawn) and work really hard to get it to grow, water it, trim it, water it, love it---then you will suddenly notice you have dandelion weeds growing all over in that turf....lol...go out there are curse and pretend you are mad about it (so that the dandelions can clearly hear you) and threaten to pull every last one out---and whamoooooo, they will grow like crazy...



Oh boy do I understand this comment!
This cracked me up 

(wipe away tear from laughing so hard)

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## ascott (Jun 11, 2013)

Flowers take a season or two before they are worth writing home about....trim the leaves with scissors and keep the ground damp, not soaked and let them be in an area that both gets sun and shade....dandelions that grow more in the direct sun are not as tasty as the ones that are exposed to sun and shade more equally---

Get the white wishes from someplace that you know no pesticides/herbicides/fertilizer used and this way you will get a more natural, organic plant....and when you get a bunch of the white wish puffs, then walk all over the yard blowing them and then water after--also let some of the seeds get onto your torts food--they can help out by digestion and crap ola---wala---they are helping to plant the seeds...


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the issue growing dandelion. This plant seeds never grow on me, not to count they are actually pretty expensive to buy the seeds here...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2013)

I've got one of those battery powered hand vacuums. I use this to wander my pasture when the dandelion and cats paw flowers turn to seed. I end up with a nice amount that is basically clean, other than the occasional spider or small insect. My wife, Karen, says I'm vacuuming the pasture. From there, I just free scatter the seed with sand for even distribution. I water the old fashioned way, rain.


----------



## pfara (Jun 12, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got one of those battery powered hand vacuums. I use this to wander my pasture when the dandelion and cats paw flowers turn to seed. I end up with a nice amount that is basically clean, other than the occasional spider or small insect. My wife, Karen, says I'm vacuuming the pasture. From there, I just free scatter the seed with sand for even distribution. I water the old fashioned way, rain.



That's a really, REALLY great idea. I had the kids hand pick them with me but they ended up having fun shaking and blowing them instead of helping me. We moved into our house last year and found (to my sick delight) that we had craploads of dandelions, plantain, and chickweed. I'll use the vacuum idea next time the lawn turns poofy white. Thanks Ken!

Also, I put the seeds in cups and within a month or two you can harvest it. Leave them alone for a few more weeks and you should be able to reharvest. The roots are massive so you might end up watering a ton if you leave it in cups.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2013)

I sent a bunch of seeds to a friend of mine in Florida for her tortoises. Karen says we're gonna be on the news with the pythons, LOL!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I have to say that Cowboy Ken's idea is brilliant, just brilliant! And funny. The visual of suburban and urban tortoise geeks getting dandelion seeds with a little vacuum is comedy. Memo to self: do it.

Okay theelectraco, I do guerrilla gardening - or rather guerrilla weeding - with my favorite garden tool, my hori hori knife. I walk me dog, with hori hori and bag in hand. If I see dandelions at my neighbors or in an open field that I am sure-sure-sure is not sprayed, I dig in, pluck and bag. It looks like I am picking up poop but I am not, I am stealing dandelions. At first I asked my neighbors for permission but that is no longer needed since I am now known for this and well liked in my neck of the woods for doing it, thank you. I then transplant into a raised bed that is just for dandelions, chickory (same family) and other bitter greens, like arugula. I grow these for my shellies, as well as for me since these are super good for us. Dandelions and chicory are great liver cleansers and ancient Chinese medicine (which I trust more than Western) says to take care of our liver and kidneys, for good life. Anyhow, by transplanting already growing ones, it won't seem so long a wait while you wait for the seeds to kick in.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jun 12, 2013)

I dug some up and replanted them in the enclosure


----------

